# all the big boys on ukm !



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

....and all the wee boys and ovcourse the lovely ladies  so everyone basically lol 

need some well experienced lifters / bodybuilders advice on my training for my next bulk.

Some things you need to know before you suggest and give opinions =

1). I am doing a clean bulk / re-bound bulk (from current cutting phase) and want to put on AS MUCH MUSCLE as humanly possible. Mass, size, shape, density etc.

2).I am 19 years of age and am planning to start competing soon, maybe ukbff or nabba !

3). My weak points that myself and "mentor" have pointed out are - my triceps, chest, legs, delts - though all areas need improvement. So those areas need TLC and serious muscle and size on them !

4). My Chest needs much more thickness and needs to be fuller

5). My Triceps need more overall mass and size

6). My legs are big but lack shape and sweep etc, so need work on those areas

7). Delts are ok but i am 6foot 3 and have a very wide and large frame (long limbs) so my delts need some SERIOUS filling out and capping out, roundness, mass, size etc , Delts will need to be hammered hard !

8). i plan to compete next year so that is why i am taking this bulk so serious (as it may be my last bulk before i compete, aka the last chance i will have to build as much muscle as possible before my first comp

9). i am 19 years of age and bodybuilding is all i think about, i eat sleep and breathe it atm ! I have an insane amount of drive and dedication and i dream of being on the olympia stage !

10). i am not some general gym-goer, i consider myself a serious bodybuilder BECAUSE i am training for my first of many competitions, i would sacrafice everything and anything to get to the top so please give the best advice possible.

11). once again, need to add as much muscle as possible on this bulk, want to add a ****in mountain of insanity (muscle) so give me some hardcore proper training advice 

when i am in the gym i am a ****ing maniac and i have the eye of the tiger somthing fierce ! I will be lifting balls to the walls heavy and hardcore. If my arm breaks while barbell curling i will continue with the curls with my left arm. I am so unbelievably motivated and driven to look like a freak ! As i mentioned my dreams and ambitions are to be on the olympia stage so that alone shows you how serious and commited i am.

RIGHT - so hopefully you have enough info to give good training advice

this is the split i am thinking of, all muscles will have adequate rest between each workout etc:

*Monday* - Shoulders and Triceps (TWO MAJOR WEAK POINTS)

*Tuesday* - Back and Traps

*Wednesday*- Rest

*Thursday*- Rest

*Friday *- Chest and Biceps

*Saturday* - Quads and Hams

*Sunday* - Rest

was thinking of this for workouts -

*Shoulders and Triceps*

Standing Military press

Standing single arm Heavy Dum side lateral raises

Wide grip barbell upright row 3 working sets

Bent over Dum Laterals

Rope or Cable pressdowns (pre-exhaust)

Heavy Close grip bench press

Incline EZ bar skull crushers

One arm reverse grip d-handle pressdowns

*Back and Traps*

Wide grip pulldowns

Deadlifts

Underhand Bent over barbell rows

Seated rows (v-bar)

Underhand Pulldowns (pulldown machine or hammer strength)

barbell shrugs

Dumbell shrugs or behind the back barbell shrugs

*Chest and Biceps*

Incline dum press

Flat bench press

Incline Dum flyes

Cable crossovers

Incline Seated Dum curls

Standing barbell curls

Standing Hammer curls

*Quads and Hams*

Leg press (close stance, for more outersweep)

Barbell Squats

Walking dum lunges

Leg Extensions

Lying Leg curls

Stiff leg deadlifts

Wide Stance barbell goodmornings

Seated Calf machine

Standing Calf raises

so sets will be 3 working sets and for first 1-2 exercises for each muscle group will be 4 working sets , reps will be low, heavy heavy heavy lifting, pushing for PB's on all exercises, 5-6 reps for main compound exercises and 6-10 reps for other exercises etc. rest 1-2min.

So what do you think about that ? I put that together with all my weak points in mind and just trying to add as much size and muscle as possible !

any advice, suggestions, feel free to suggest a whole different workout routine.

PS - can you please advise me why what i have came up with is not good enough or why you would change somthing ( ie dont just say do this instead) please say why i should do somthing else instead etc

thank you for any experience, advice and suggestions :beer:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

you on anything or taken anything? if not id do a natural show first.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

najybomb said:


> you on anything or taken anything? if not id do a natural show first.


i prefer not to talk about that in this thread, just need training advice from all the competitors on here etc.

My diet and supplements etc will be covered by my "mentor" or should i say mentorS lol so no need to worry about that

what do you think about the training ? need advice on that


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dan92 said:


> CBA looking at your training split....id be focusing more on diet and ped use if i were you bro


I will be focusing mainly on diet when i start the bulk but i just wanted some input on the training.

I know that diet is like 70% of the equation but i just need some input on my weight sessions.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Split looks good to me, have the compounds in there which is the most important aspect IMO.

Aim to increase the weight/reps each session; progressive overload is the name of the game.

Switch things around as well, don't follow the same pattern every workout, change the approach.

Train hard and you will get results


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

well clearly your on something then.

training looks okay ish, takes time just bare with it.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Split looks good to me, have the compounds in there which is the most important aspect IMO.
> 
> Aim to increase the weight/reps each session; progressive overload is the name of the game.
> 
> ...


cheers mate :thumb:

yeh agree 100% with everything you said :beer:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

najybomb said:


> well clearly your on something then.
> 
> training looks okay ish, takes time just bare with it.


whats up with the training mate ? why is it ok-ISH ?

whats stopping you from saying training looks good ? why only ISH ?

need your honest opinions on the training

can you be more specific mate ( ie what wrong with it etc )

cheers


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dan92 said:


> you got ADHD or summet bro ??
> 
> Genuine question


Guy is keen to learn, nothing but time for him.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

well few things but its personal experience and bits and pieces. your heavy dumbell side laterals? heavy so im assuming some momentum will be used? i find it best to use cables and go super strict. the medial delt is so small you cant just batter it.

would probably just chuck calfs in with the start of your quads and hamms routine really. your chest routine looks okay.

no core work? wil be alot stronger with your internal core solid as a rock.

but again, just personal experiences


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Guy is keen to learn, nothing but time for him.


x 2 :beer:

I wish I knew more just so I could help him. Absolutely cannot fault Daz's drive or enthusiasm.

Also, iirc he has a mean DL already, way more than most on here (me included!) :rockon:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Dan92 said:


> Chris your in no position to advise anyone imo


Why is that?

Pretty certain I have more to offer than you. Probably why you don't have any pictures up on here eh :thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dan92 said:


> you got ADHD or summet bro ??
> 
> Genuine question


i dont even know what adhd is mate so no i havnt got it ?

anyway, can we stick to whats been asked and not side track

trying to get clarification and advice from everyone of the training

thanks


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> x 2 :beer:
> 
> I wish I knew more just so I could help him. Absolutely cannot fault Daz's drive or enthusiasm.
> 
> Also, iirc he has a mean DL already, way more than most on here (me included!) :rockon:


thank you very much for your kind words mate 

means a lot 

Well my deadlift is going to sky rocket this next bulk  (250kg is my mini goal)


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

chances are youd over train hitting it twice a week


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dan92 said:


> TBH Daz if your looking to bring your chest up, youd be better off hitting it more than once a week IMO pal.


interesting :blink: !!

why do you think i would need to hit it twice per week ?

have you had good experience from doing this etc ?

cheers for advice mate


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

najybomb said:


> chances are youd over train hitting it twice a week


i do agree

however i am open to trying new things so never say never :thumb:

more opinions please 

cheers guys n gals


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

well i did just give my opinion lol! on your routine! check on page one mate


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

I'd just swap the days/bodyparts you train as below

Monday - Chest, Biceps,

Tuesday - legs

Thursday - Shoulders and triceps

Friday - Back and Traps Calfs


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

najybomb said:


> well few things but its personal experience and bits and pieces. your heavy dumbell side laterals? heavy so im assuming some momentum will be used? i find it best to use cables and go super strict. the medial delt is so small you cant just batter it.
> 
> would probably just chuck calfs in with the start of your quads and hamms routine really. your chest routine looks okay.
> 
> ...


acording to rab = core work is for pussy's looooool

anyway i am doing seriously seriously heavy deadlifting so my core will be getting smashed then, also squats hit core pretty dam hard aswell !

direct ab work is the worst kind of "core work" imo !

deadlifting, squating, doing planks, barbell roll outs and trying to use a weight belt as least amount as possible is the best for your core

direct ab machines and exercises are naff imo - ie sit ups, ab machine etc


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

mrmasive said:


> I'd just swap the days/bodyparts you train as below
> 
> Monday - Chest, Biceps,
> 
> ...


why ????????????

what was wrong with before ?

doesnt look like that would make much, if any, difference tbh ?

also i think i hitting shoulders and triceps first in the week will be good for me because i will be fresh off of a 2 day break and will be pumped and ready to smash them hard  (as they are two main weakness's i think they deserve prioritys etc)

sorry not trying to "diss" your advice mate, just wanting to know why you think i should swap it 

thanks for your input mate :thumbup1:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

i wasnt talking about abb work!!!! lmfao!!!!!

im talking about things you arent hitting sufficiently enough with those exersices!

internal obliques maybe?! well lots in fact. and no core work isnt for pussies.

core work is very important.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Agree with the stuff about core work. Nothing beats heavy compounds.

I use momentum on my DB lateral raises recently, get more from them with 24kg than I do with 16/18kg strict.

Split is up to you really Daz. I do exactly the same as MrMassive suggested, albeit with calves at the start of the leg day.

There is no right or wrong approach. If your weights are increasing, you are eating and resting you will grow.

Don't get too bogged down in the small details.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dan92 said:


> Well its just from personal experience mate... my chest is probably my best bodypart atm and i have recently made some decent improvements by hitting it 4x a week.
> 
> But i only dedicate 1 whole training day to chest the other 3 times i train it is before a workout when i will do 1 exercise for chest etiher flat/incline bench.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice mate, it sounds like a good idea , maybe not x4 a week fs lol, but maybe 2-3 days after my chest workout pumping fresh blood into my chest with 1 exercise before i start my workout etc 

cheers again mate


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

all i have to say is LOL about everyones opinion on core work.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

not about your bloody strength is it! its about how you look on a stage lado. and i dont see you with an avvi up. mine was take last month :

and my core work has only start in the last few weeks, as i like you, thought it was gay as fcuk, but you do some good targetted exersices and you see how strong you think your core is then.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

anyone sorry for hijacking your thread. keep doing whatever your doing. you mentors should help. thats what there for.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Dan92 said:


> LOL what a surprise NO STATS :lol:


pmsl

92 is your birth year, it shows. childish mate. i have a fcuking journal actually with a few lifts in. but im not a strength trainer, im a bodybuilder, its all about how you look, and if you can stand on stage look good but not lift what others would consider heavy weights then i see no problem with that whatsoever.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

upper lower split is the way forward for mass


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

what is core work? :confused1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

The OP is asking sooooo much!

you clearly know your sh1te so do what you think is best. if it doesnt work, change it. same goes for diet. :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I guess some of the strongest men on the planet don't do core work then, no?

So guys like Wendler who's done a 1,000lb squat didn't even think about core work?

Nope, guessed not :whistling:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Several things i dont like

I dont like this 3 working set pish. You do what you do...build up to the heaviest weight you can handle and maybe do a second with it. You cant go all ut for 3 sets with the same heavy weight and get anywhere near the sae reps imo

I think keeping the work to minimum, very basic and simple is best. I thinksome of those workouts are a bit too big

You dont work weekends if i remember right. so why would you only train the days you work too? You are loosing 2 days a week and cramming it all into a week that is really just 5 days. Why not train say every other day or 2 on one off?

If you deadlift hard on Tuesday you may not be fully ready to go by thursdays leg work

Your legs are like 8 foot long. traiing squats for you with the huge ROM will zap you plus your quads need brought up. do quads and calfs and maybe something else minor together imo

do hams in with deadliting,...just a bit of leg curling. your hams must be strong point with your deadlift at your height.

I have the following split and train 4 days a week

SHoulders & Triceps

Deadlifts, hams, traps

Chest & biceps

Upper Back & rear delts

quads, calfs

quads zap me. i need their own day with a bit of calfs. same with deads. after them i dont get my lats done as well as id like. i need to do both badly so break them up. rear dels are a back muscle and are more involved with pulling than shoulder pressing so go in with back.

hams tie in nicely with deadlifting. so do traps.

all basic stuff

ie

upper back - yates rows, pullups and seated cable rows. maybe a wee isolation exercise

chest - 2 ehavy pressing exercises and 1 isolation. you have too much for chest imo. less exercises and do it harder Daz. heavy and hard

shoulders - i agree. heavy side laterals bu very it. ie. do a heavy all out set then maybe a wee slow super strict set seated with half the weight. experiment on this


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> I guess some of the strongest men on the planet don't do core work then, no?
> 
> So guys like Wendler who's done a 1,000lb squat didn't even think about core work?
> 
> Nope, guessed not :whistling:


Why bother going down that road?

person A - "so and so" does core work...he is awesome

person b - yea but "so and so" doesnt and he is also awesome

Cue you have solved nothing by name droppig and never will in this game


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Team1 said:


> Why bother going down that road?
> 
> person A - "so and so" does core work...he is awesome
> 
> ...


I'm just giving a reason why, IMO, core work is important and needed, in terms of strength.

For bodybuilding, it probably has little use if one is not ar$ed about strength.

Fact is, anyone WILL be stronger implementing core work into their routine than they would without.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> I'm just giving a reason why, IMO, core work is important and needed, in terms of strength.
> 
> For bodybuilding, it probably has little use if one is not ar$ed about strength.
> 
> Fact is, anyone WILL be stronger implementing core work into their routine than they would without.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

najybomb said:


> :thumbup1:


Why are you agreeing with that? Your whole argument was that core work is about more than strength.

Your are effectively agreeing with a view which undermines your own argument at the most fundamental level :confused1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> I'm just giving a reason why, IMO, core work is important and needed, in terms of strength.
> 
> For bodybuilding, it probably has little use if one is not ar$ed about strength.
> 
> Fact is, anyone WILL be stronger implementing core work into their routine than they would without.


Maybe a fair point whn i think about it actually.

Just then need to balance out how much core work is gonna giv the extra strength to lift more and grow more over making areas blocky perhaps you dont want blocky...and if even maybe just deadlifting say once a week or so and slowly getting stronger at this thus growing your posterior chain.....is enough really for bodybuilding purposes

food for thought

cheers


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Najybom. How muh i suppose you are lifting isnt important i suppose for bodybuilding but what is certainly importat if yo are woking on geting bigge is to get stronger as noody bench presses the same weight year in year out and gets a bigger chest


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

My bench press has improved year in year out though, but my abdominal region ( trunk and sides ) don't, anyone ever tried using a multi planar bench? Bet you it'll feel like your obliques are gonna rip off! Nasty! I agree with what he said little Chris because the op was banging on about strength and then somehow said that core work is for *******. It isn't. Not atall. And bodybuilders can benefit from core work on an aesthetic note. The corset will help keep everything nice and tight and same for everything else really, once you've fired up the muscles posing them and keeping the trunk tight and composed on stage will be easier and you'll have a much more harder look to that region.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rs007 said:


> what is core work? :confused1:


dumbbell side bends.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

the split i have written out was done some taking into account my recovery time, plus with all the food and supps i will be on my recovery time will be better than usual. My body and muscles can and will recover well from each of those workouts so its all good 

i dont like the thought of doing only 1 heavy working set :S i know dorian yates does this and MANY MANY MANY follow his HIIT training style and make great gains from doing it but i somthing about it just doesnt appeal to me. Only doing 1 working set seems not enough etc :S

guys like kai greene and phil heath do 4 working sets etc , so its not like HIIT is the ONLY way to go to gain size and muscle. 3-4 working sets is the original and has been around forever (so has hiit - mike mentzer etc) but i like to stick to the basic (3-4workin sets style)

any opinions and suggestions on this topic ( hiit vs traditional 3 working sets) ?

cheers guys


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Im not saying HIIT per se. Im talking about just training...building up to a heavy set and doing as much as you can to failure...maybe do another set if you feel the job isnt done

When you say 4 working sets say what does that mean on say a pressing movement for you? sets and reps?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Im not saying HIIT per se. Im talking about just training...building up to a heavy set and doing as much as you can to failure...maybe do another set if you feel the job isnt done
> 
> When you say 4 working sets say what does that mean on say a pressing movement for you? sets and reps?


when i say 4 working sets i mean -

lets take incline dumbell press

i'll take small dumbbells that i can handle very easily and rep out 10-12 reps, easy ! i'll then do that again if i still dont feel warmed up. so 1-2 warm up sets then go straight into the first of my 4 working heavy sets,

first set will usually still be heavy but not 100% effort, maybe 90% , so if my max on db's is 40kg , my first set would be 32kg for 8-10reps, then i will go into my second set and go up to 34-36kg and bang out 6 heavy heavy reps, will do the same for the 3rd set and if i feel good after that i will leave it at that (so only 3 working sets done) but for my first exercise of the workout i will usually do a 4th set.

So then might grab then 36kg and bang out 4-5 reps.

So its heavy heavy heavy pressing to complete failure, low reps, heavy weight. Builds size, strength and raw muscle 

so in total its about 5-6 sets (including warm up sets) but thats only for the first exercise of the muscle group i am training

eg - lets say shoulders

first exercise basic heavy military press's i'll do 2 warm ups with the empty bar then do 4 heavy working sets, adding weight each set (performing low reps ,mimimum 5reps - maximum10 reps

then i will move onto the dum laterals and might do just 1 quick warm up with light dumbbells then go straight into the 3 working sets.

then move onto wide grip upright rows and will be pretty warmed up and pumped by this point so wont need a warm up set, so will go straight into 3 working sets

then onto bent over dumb laterals and do 3 working sets

thats how i role (has been like that for past 2 years or so, just go by how i feel, if i have done 3 working sets already and am feeling pumped and dont think a 4th set would benefit me then i wont do the fourth set. and vice versa , if on the laterals i do the 3rd set and still feel like i need to keep going i will add in a 4th set

overall just go by how i feel


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm a fan and follower of progressive overload and pyramiding up in weight each set.

so increasing the weight each set, i dont use the same weight for all 4 working sets

but as i said above i only do 4 working sets on the first main exercise of my muscle group, then all other exercise's are 3 working sets


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> the split i have written out was done some taking into account my recovery time, plus with all the food and supps i will be on my recovery time will be better than usual. My body and muscles can and will recover well from each of those workouts so its all good
> 
> i dont like the thought of doing only 1 heavy working set :S i know dorian yates does this and MANY MANY MANY follow his HIIT training style and make great gains from doing it but i somthing about it just doesnt appeal to me. Only doing 1 working set seems not enough etc :S
> 
> ...


In the first paragraph...dont you feel you maybe sound so very certain? do you know for sure that you are recovering and growin from yor workouts to the full potential before knocking the body in again? tyou sound very certain

and

lets not compare this and that to kai and dorian.....forget it. these guys have crazy genetics. you almost certainly dont and cant compate what they do to whyou do. you need to look at how average guys train and get results. Ive looked at how guys train and over time i think i e found a productive way of training.....weemanand RS train very very much like me too although i developed my way of doing it before i even trained with them

i dont think your program is bad per se...i just think it could maybe be more productive and i think


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

To me thats not 3 working sets...thats a few warmup sets/feeler sets and one heavy set

id rather do say 6-7 reps on the 32k pressing then get more reps with the heavier weight in the next set...even do 40k as if you dont p!ss around with 32k to almost failure thn you will have more in the tank to go all out with 40k maybe rather than ghay 34-36k

This s easy to say. traning like this requires time and also learning how to train this hard and takes time to get there.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Bit confused why you even posted for advice really as lots has been given and your just casting is aside and defending your approach.

Agree with team one of the working sets business. Why warm up a muscle on light weights and high reps, warm up the muscle with the approach your going to employ throughout your sets, mid range heavy weight low reps, and then progress.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

najybomb said:


> Bit confused why you even posted for advice really as lots has been given and your just casting is aside and defending your approach.
> 
> Agree with team one of the working sets business. Why warm up a muscle on light weights and high reps, warm up the muscle with the approach your going to employ throughout your sets, mid range heavy weight low reps, and then progress.


I don't think he's casting it aside mate, just debating it. Iirc he asked for advice and guidance along with the reasons behind it. Nothing wrong with that imo.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm not casting it aside i'm just asking for reasons for the suggestions, i'm not some one dimensional guy who will ask for advice and someone say "do thirty jumping jacks instead" and then all of a sudden i say "ok  i'll do that instead" !

you need to convince me why ur suggestions would be better etc


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Hobbio said:


> I don't think he's casting it aside mate, just debating it. Iirc he asked for advice and guidance along with the reasons behind it. Nothing wrong with that imo.


Okay mate can see what your saying but he says done the same rep and effort range for years but he's asking on ways to improve his physique, so obviously something isn't right here. And you should always mx up the rep range and the amount of effort you exert, going a hundred percent ever workout isn't beneficial. And will likely lead to overtraining and set backs very shortly into it. To the OP be alittle more open minded alot of people who compete are offering sound advice instead of saying you do it this way and you've always done it just change your attitude slightly and listen to the experience of other people pal, you'll learn stuff.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i've had to move the workout around a wee bit cause i was originally going to train legs and then 2 days later train back which requires non DOM'd legs IN MY EXPERIENCE !

i cant train my back when my legs are sore ! I need my base nice and fresh when deadlifting and standing bent over ! if my hams and quads are still fried i cant train back 100%

so i have switched some of the workouts around to ensure i am fully fresh to train that muscle group on that day etc !

have a wee check back on the first post if you want


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

its not ideal to be training shoulders one day and then the very next day train back but theres no other way to work around it, its not any major worry but. Fatigued shoulders and triceps wont really affect my back workout


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

why cramming all that into mon-fri? why no training ssaturday and sunday when youdont wor sat and sunday usually so it would be a good day/days to use for a workout and good eating/rest aswell. more time if you are going back to Virgin active

WOuld be better i you trained a day at the weekend and spaced it out more.

ie

mon -train

tues - train

wed - rest

thurd - train

fri - rest

sat - train

sun - rest

space it out better...you dont grow in the gym. go train hard and go home, rest, eat etc.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

thats a good idea to space it out more but i dont think i have ever trained on a saturday EVER !!!! in my whole entire life lol !!

my body would be like "wtf is going on" , pure shocked oot its nut ! lol

how about this then ?

*Monday* - Shoulders and Triceps (TWO MAJOR WEAK POINTS)

*Tuesday* - Back and Traps

*Wednesday*- Rest

*Thursday*- Rest

*Friday *- Chest and Biceps

*Saturday* - Quads and Hams

*Sunday* - Rest

so 2 days on - 2 days off - 2days on - 1 day off

OR

*Monday* - Shoulders and Triceps (TWO MAJOR WEAK POINTS)

*Tuesday* - Back and Traps

*Wednesday*- Rest

*Thursday*- Chest and Biceps

*Friday *- Rest

*Saturday* - Quads and Hams

*Sunday* - Rest

so 2 days on - 1 day off - 1 day on - 1 day off - 1 day on - 1 day off

OR

*Monday* - Shoulders and Triceps (TWO MAJOR WEAK POINTS)

*Tuesday* - Rest

*Wednesday*- Back and Traps

*Thursday*- Rest

*Friday *- Chest and Biceps

*Saturday* - Quads and Hams

*Sunday* - Rest

so 1 day on - 1 day off - 1 day on - 1 day off - 2 days on - 1 day off

which one ? i work on a thursday morning 9am til lunch time so option 1 and 3 would give me thursday off so i wouldnt have to work then workout on the same day (not that it matter much fs lol)

loads of choices ?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Daz you ae thick

the first option above is just the same really as the original plan ...doing it all over 5 days iof the week in the same rotation.

why aint youever trained a saturday or sunday? I thinght you were a hardcore? yourbody doesnt work in weeks. it doesnt know wha day of the week it is. weeks mean nothing

working 9 till lunch tme...i dont see a problem here. most are working long hours and getting it done.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

3rd workout is the sensible one,but train legs on the mon,and start

over on the wed ,4 day split.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

mal said:


> 3rd workout is the sensible one,but train legs on the mon,and start
> 
> over on the wed ,4 day split.


so do you mean

*Monday* - Quads and Hams

*Tuesday* - Rest

*Wednesday*- Shoulders and Triceps

*Thursday*- Rest

*Friday *- Back and Traps

*Saturday* - Chest and Biceps

*Sunday* - Rest

that does actually look spot on :thumbup1:

what does everyone else think of doing this split instead ?

cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

the third option was better the first time

your doing back on fri then biceps on saturday on the above


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

but my biceps are never sore after a back workout !

so it physically wouldnt affect my workout.

i think i like the way the split is lay'd out.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

If no one else has said it i will (only read page 1) if you have mentor(s) for your drugs then get them to tell you about training also. If they know little about training or diet then you should certainly not listen to them regarding drugs.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i prefer not to talk about that in this thread, just need training advice from all the competitors on here etc.
> 
> My diet and supplements etc will be covered by my "mentor" or should i say mentorS lol so no need to worry about that
> 
> *what do you think about the training ? need advice on that *


well ask your mentors


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> If no one else has said it i will (only read page 1) if you have mentor(s) for your drugs then get them to tell you about training also. If they know little about training or diet then you should certainly not listen to them regarding drugs.


lol read page one only lol then saw your post

agreed


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> but my biceps are never sore after a back workout !
> 
> so it physically wouldnt affect my workout.
> 
> i think i like the way the split is lay'd out.


and? My delts dont get sore after training chest but i wouldt dochest fri and shoudlers sat

my triceps dont get sore after chest but i wouldnt do chest fri and then triceps sat....not for trying to grow as best as possible anyway.

my upper back doesnt get sore doing deadlifts....but im not going to train deadlifts friday then upper back on saturday

woul you like me to go on?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

whos his mentor? Paul Scarborough? Can't really go wrong with him, just do what he says


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Quite surprised Paul hasn't done a training plan for you already. Has a lot on his plate at the moment though with Universe so probably getting around to it when he can.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> so do you mean
> 
> *Monday* - Quads and Hams
> 
> ...


no mate dont train on weekend,fri then mon.

so legs would be on following wed,and so on.

your training over an 8 day period.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mal said:


> no mate dont train on weekend,fri then mon.
> 
> so legs would be on following wed,and so on.
> 
> your training over an 8 day period.


why are you so against training at the weekend?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

thats how i used to train??no reason to it,mon wed fri mon.

made big changes doing it,felt strange at first but got used to

it,trained with andrew humphries for the last year of my

bb,and made the best gains that year,used mostly hammer

machines as well, as a change of gym as well.

Had a physical job back then to,and worked sat's so just needed

a day off!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im not big at all yet but still have opinions and im in similar boat, not with the rebound but with having weak parts and after some advice from other lads on here with much better physiques thought id shae and see what you think..

not sure ifd its been mentioned yet but the full body does not need to be trained over 7 days or 5 etc etc , why not split it up more so to be able to hit weaker areas harder without them effeting the next work out due to not being recovered?

i have very weak chest tri and hams. so iam just starting

mon - quads

tue - off

wed - bi and tri

thurs - off

fri - hams and calfs

sat - off

sun - shoulders

mon - off

tue - back and traps

wed - off

thurs - chest

fri - off

sat - start again with quads!!!

full body over 12 days, im doing this as i have found , heavy dl make my leg workout suffer as 2 days etc is not enough time to recover for me, same with chest and tri, and shoulders, this gives me more time to recover while stoill being able to hit the muscle groups with intensity.

plus may help your legs hitting the quads and hams seperatley, as i know if o do heavy squat i cant sldl as heavy this way i can do both with intensity


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> whats up with the training mate ? *why is it ok-ISH ?*
> 
> whats stopping you from saying training looks good ? *why only ISH* ?
> 
> ...


 :lol: ish.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> the third option was better the first time
> 
> your doing back on fri then biceps on saturday on the above


so this one

*Monday* - Shoulders and Triceps (TWO MAJOR WEAK POINTS)

*Tuesday* - Rest

*Wednesday*- Back and Traps

*Thursday*- Rest

*Friday *- Chest and Biceps

*Saturday* - Quads and Hams

*Sunday* - Rest

yeh i think that looks best for me 

so my 3 main week point are chest, triceps and delts

do you think the workouts i have written out for each of those muscle groups is good enough for bringing them up ?

from my own experience and trial and error my delts dont feel fatigued or sore at all the next day unless i do SERIOUSLY high volumed workouts.

ie i dont think just doing military press's, then side laterals, then upright rows, then bent over dum laterals would be enough for me.

i can just tell right now that the next morning when i wake up my delts will be slightly sore but no where near as much as other body parts like chest and legs and back !

i have to do workouts like this...

Military press's

seated dumbell press

side laterals

wide grip upright rows

bent over dum laterals

alternate front raise

reverse cable crossovers (rear delts)

...to feel fatigued the next day !

if i only do...

Military press's

side laterals

wide grip upright rows

bent over dum laterals

...then i wont feel i have hit my delts enough and the next day i wont feel fatigued in my delts !!! :S

i really think that my delts need serious serious volume to make them grow cause i just dont feel that 4 exercises is enough, ie after i am finished i feel like i could do more and dont feel as pumped as i do when i train back or legs !

seriously the next day my delts wont even be sore from that workout !!?

advice and help on that note please ?

what do you think is the problem ? do i just need to do more volume and more exercises etc ?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i also need to be hammering my triceps, need them to grow a lot aswell so is -

rope or cable pressdowns

close grip bench press

ez bar skullcrushers

d-handle reverse grip one arm pressdowns

does that look ok to make my tri's grow like f*ck !?

looks good to me, what u guys think ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Not being funny mate but I think you need 30 jumping jacks in there somewhere:thumbup1:

You can also do cardio down to the needle exchange running with all the bags you'll have:rolleye:

Don't forget in a recent survey Morrisons bags came out strongest, don't want

used needles all over the streets of Glasgow do we:rolleyes:

Oh, did anyone answer what core work is:confused1:


----------

